# Backup auf FTP-Server



## nordi (7. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich hab eine Frage bzgl. "Backups":
Gibt es ein Tool oder eine Software, die Daten vom PC auf einen FTP-Server laden kann und dies automatisch? Würde gerne ein paar Daten wöchentlich oder täglich von meinem PC auf meinen FTP-Server backupen. 
Von PC zu PC habe ich schon gefunden (SecondCopy), von PC zu FTP leider nichts!


----------



## rowisoft (7. März 2004)

Hallo!

BackupMaker von Ascomp-Software kann das in einer neuen Betaversion (vielleicht inzwischen in einer Final-Release, bin mir da nicht sicher):

http://www.ascomp.de

Lad dir dort mal den Backup-Maker runter. Wenn der's nicht kann, schreib dorthin einfach 'mal ne eMail, evtl. bekommst du ne Betaversion von einer die den FTP-Upload unterstützt.

tschüss
Robert


----------



## nordi (8. März 2004)

gibts noch andere programme?


----------



## Gratemyl (29. Juli 2004)

*Andere Möglichkeit*

Es ist möglich dies mit vb6 und WinFtp zu schaffen. Du müsstest mal im vb Forum gucken


----------



## myplex (31. Juli 2004)

Ohne gute Verbindung (z.B. T1) bringt dir das sowieso nichts. Ich habe es schoneinmal bei einem Freund mit WinFtp gemacht (wie  Gratemyl vorgeschlagen hat)


----------

